# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Blocked from viewing blog

## pmbguy

Guys I am having trouble with viewing one members blog entries, I can view all other member blogs. 
I get this message pmbguy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons
Is it because their Blogs are blocked? Has anybodys blogs been blocked on TFSA?

----------


## pmbguy

I have logged out and back in a few times hoping that will rectify it, but I still get that message. This person has not been suspended, he is an active member. I don’t want to mention his name here, don’t want to embarrass him if indeed his blogs are blocked.

----------


## pmbguy

I figured it out 

In this persons profile it shows that they wrote x amount of blogs, but when I went through the “Members Blogs” there was nothing posted by this person. So I assume they were removed.

----------


## Jacques#1

ha ha ha....was curious what this thread was about, now I see the massive discussion you had with yourself, ha ha ha  :Rofl:  sorry, cant help it

----------


## pmbguy

Dammit, stop interrupting my monolog

----------


## Dave A

> I see the massive discussion you had with yourself, ha ha ha


Yeah - it does look funny. pmbguy and I got to the bottom of it via pm during today. Probably should say something about the "problem". 

It's the results of privacy settings in the c.p. of the blogger in question. Ultimately a blogger has some control over who can view their blog. However, the blog count in the profile part at the side of every post doesn't take into account who is reading the thread - it just gives the blog entry count regardless.

----------


## Dave S

> Dammit, stop interrupting my monolog


Only a monologue? Don't you have more voices in your head? :Rofl:

----------


## pmbguy

Indeed I have, I call them my good angel, who listens to the wife and the bad devil who listens to me. Sometimes the devil camouflages himself to look like the angel thus my wife thinks the angel is listening. Sometimes the angel has a bad day and fights with me while the devil listens quietly, enjoying every second. Mostly though my big head listens to my slightly smaller head who also has an angel and devil who sit on round chairs, dictating.

----------

